# BR-05 pictures



## koolpep (Jul 14, 2008)

Apparently they are selling well.... the shop I went to had already sold a grey dial and blue dial watch and only had this one left....

Tempting....


----------



## WatchScene (Jan 25, 2014)

How was the overall quality and feel on the wrist?


----------



## P.Skill (Jun 1, 2012)

It's very sleek. I really like the design on this watch.

Also curious as to how sat/felt on the wrist. And quality wise, did it feel well built?


----------



## koolpep (Jul 14, 2008)

Powdernation said:


> How was the overall quality and feel on the wrist?





P.Skill said:


> It's very sleek. I really like the design on this watch.
> 
> Also curious as to how sat/felt on the wrist. And quality wise, did it feel well built?


Unfortunately I couldn't remove the plastic on the bracelet but the feel on the wrist was super comfortable, it felt like it belonged there, haha.

Quality was excellent. It felt a bit lighter than I thought it would but then I came from handling my massive Tudor GMT.

I really like this watch and can see how this will sell well. Interesting rotor Design as well.


----------



## koolpep (Jul 14, 2008)

Just a short clip handling the watch, hope it helps a bit.


----------



## Micmicmotorbike (Dec 28, 2013)

I visited my AD the other day and there it was! I really like them. Sat flat on the wrist.


----------



## Micmicmotorbike (Dec 28, 2013)

Here's a side shot.


----------



## Micmicmotorbike (Dec 28, 2013)

And a face shot. I have a 7.25" wrist FYI. Its not big in size but will say has a lot of wrist presence.


----------



## Micmicmotorbike (Dec 28, 2013)

As for build quality, it was excellent. I do wish it was an "in house" movt. But it was very tempting.
Also my AD was not willing to negotiate a better price for it. He was asking retail for it. 
Only time will tell how these will hold up price wise. My guess is that they will not hold up well in the resale market.


----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

Micmicmotorbike said:


> As for build quality, it was excellent. I do wish it was an "in house" movt. But it was very tempting.
> Also my AD was not willing to negotiate a better price for it. He was asking retail for it.
> Only time will tell how these will hold up price wise. My guess is that they will not hold up well in the resale market.


Many hope that they lose lots of value in the used market - either because they want to buy one cheap, or they hate on the brand - but in actuality their asking prices don't appear especially soft. The ones that lose the most value are the ladies' models (no change there then) or some of the more out-there limited-editions whose prices fall near to those of the regular models.

I can see this new model down 20% at a grey dealer without warranty, similar to the 03 and the Vintages. There are lots of variants and B&R put the watch all over the internet using influencers, so they are likely geared up for decent production.

Some B&R are occasionally found for 20-30% off new at the AD in the UK market, but again, nothing new there (same for the bigger brands)


----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)

Micmicmotorbike said:


> And a face shot. I have a 7.25" wrist FYI. Its not big in size but will say has a lot of wrist presence.


I sure disliked the first pics that were posted of this one, but this wrist shot is fantastic. Great looking timepiece |>


----------



## SquareStanley (Aug 23, 2019)

B&R is definitely in the running for my grail watch. They do the square, aviation, style so well. 

SquareStanley posts from a OnePlus 7 Pro. You should, too.


----------



## HoroloG (May 13, 2019)

Had a chance to try on a black dial with strap at local AD. Sat nice on the wrist and looks pretty nice. Would get one but hesitant to pay msrp. If prices dip on grey market, would definitely consider.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## koolpep (Jul 14, 2008)

HoroloG said:


> Had a chance to try on a black dial with strap at local AD. Sat nice on the wrist and looks pretty nice. Would get one but hesitant to pay msrp. If prices dip on grey market, would definitely consider.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


My AD offered 10% discount... but I might also wait a bit more....


----------



## neilziesing (Feb 14, 2016)

I have to say, I really like the design despite the obvious references to certain Patek, Hublot and Audermars Piguet references...


----------



## ccm123 (Feb 8, 2010)

Very nice.


----------



## NateBeasle (May 24, 2013)

These wear so much better than I thought. Love the concept of how it was designed, and that blue dial.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Axlwatches (Jul 10, 2019)

koolpep said:


> Apparently they are selling well.... the shop I went to had already sold a grey dial and blue dial watch and only had this one left....
> 
> Tempting....


It's a bold statement. You def have to be comfortable in your own skin wearing that. Because non-watch ppl are gonna be confused and half of watch enthusiasts hate it


----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

igaxll said:


> It's a bold statement. You def have to be comfortable in your own skin wearing that. Because non-watch ppl are gonna be confused and half of watch enthusiasts hate it


Good. People should have the courage of their own convictions, unless they owe that half of watch enthusiasts money. I'd be like "what, do I owe you money, son? Give me your money and I'll buy whichever the hell "approved" watch you want".

I note that this BR05 watch has a rounded-off four-sided bezel just like the eight-sized bezels of "the Nautilus and the AP", and nothing like the rounded-off four-sided bezels of hundreds of other B&Rs. It has four round, slotted screws in the bezel, exactly like the eight unslotted hex bolts in "the AP", and identical to the Nautilus, which has none at all. Its sunburst dial is just like the checkerboard dial of "the AP" and the horizontal engraved dial of "the Patak". Its cardinal dial numerals are just like the stick indexes of "the AP and the Nautilus". Its bracelet is the same as "the Nautilus" because they polished the middle bits, even though the design is consistent with five decades'-worth of Sinn bracelets, Sinn being of course the original manufacturer of B&R watches. So it's the same as "the Nautilus", but not the same as the Sinn's.

Some other things which are the same as "the AP and the Nautilus": it has an integrated bracelet. Everyone knows that the only watches in the world that are allowed integrated bracelets are "the AP and the Nautilus". It's available in steel; uh-oh, another point to "the AP and the Nautilus"! Also it's £4k with a £3,3-ish k street price, which is just like "the AP and the Nautilus".

On that last point, I lied.

So really, it's quite easy to take this fixation with "the AP and the Nautilus" and assumption that everything that comes after is a rip-off, kill it with fire, and flush the ashes down the bog.


----------



## Axlwatches (Jul 10, 2019)

I agree. If you like it you like it. But 1) a luxury watch is a status symbol. So its not like sticking up for yourself liking disney movies or something. Nobody cares. But you're judged on your watch so its a little different.


----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

igaxll said:


> I agree. If you like it you like it. But 1) a luxury watch is a status symbol. So its not like sticking up for yourself liking disney movies or something. Nobody cares. But you're judged on your watch so its a little different.


I guess I'm lucky in that I live somewhere that doesn't apply so much, work in an industry where it matters very little indeed, socialise with people who have depth of character, and even if there was one, no "judg-or" could possibly do me harm because I chose a B&R over a $30k AP or $80k Patek. But I'm aware that plenty of people do have to put up with that sort of vapid hell, to which I am sympathetic.


----------



## Axlwatches (Jul 10, 2019)

One-Seventy said:


> I guess I'm lucky in that I live somewhere that doesn't apply so much, work in an industry where it matters very little indeed, socialise with people who have depth of character, and even if there was one, no "judg-or" could possibly do me harm because I chose a B&R over a $30k AP or $80k Patek. But I'm aware that plenty of people do have to put up with that sort of vapid hell, to which I am sympathetic.


Try south florida even the women know what to look for


----------



## bjlev (Nov 14, 2014)

Really interesting looking model, never seen one before. Beautiful.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

I would say so too.


----------



## Smokinsteel1 (May 29, 2018)

I like the looks of these a lot!


----------



## eudaimonean (May 28, 2019)

I was part of the herd that collectively dismissed this watch when photos of it first came out. Having seen it in the metal since then, I have to echo the observation that this is truly a piece that looks far better in real life than in photos. The bezel when flattened into a photograph appears comically and even childishly oversized. Viewed on the wrist though, it has the depth, gleam, and luster to be quite striking.

Of course, photography is such a horology-adjacent hobby nowadays and photographing our watches is for many people a huge part of how they enjoy the hobby and connect with other enthusiasts. There are watches that are deservedly loved simply because they are highly photogenic and make for good insta fodder. So however you may feel about that whole side of the hobby it is a very real flaw that the BR-05 doesn't photograph well. But I do think that it was hasty and unjust for me to immediately and snidely dismiss this watch based on my first impressions from photos. I do think it's a gorgeous piece that deserves a look. Still seems a little overpriced for what it is, but then again you could say that for basically any luxury good.


----------



## Jon Vance (Apr 18, 2016)

Had this for a little over a week and loving it. Super comfortable and sits nice and flat on my 7.5" wrist.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rotaz (Feb 16, 2011)

Jon Vance said:


> Had this for a little over a week and loving it. Super comfortable and sits nice and flat on my 7.5" wrist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks awesome. I like this silver dial, but it blends nicely with the case. Enjoy it!


----------



## Rotaz (Feb 16, 2011)

When I first saw them I didn't like them, but now these are really growing on me. My order of preference would be: Skeleton, black dial because you have the minute indices, silver, then blue. 

I guess only one way to find out is to try it on in person. 

Any good ADs in the SF Bay area you can recommend?


----------



## ceos (Dec 14, 2019)

It looks surprisingly good! I have to say


----------



## smallappliance (Dec 26, 2011)

Got my Blue dial on Bracelet at a nice discount from a Fl. AD and they thru in a Blue Rubber strap as well.


----------



## johnxkrn (Sep 23, 2019)

Def one of my list to buy but not at full retail... hoping i can pick up a 2nd hand for low 2k..haha


----------



## HoganB (Aug 28, 2013)

Looks better on the wrist than on its own 

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

johnxkrn said:


> Def one of my list to buy but not at full retail... hoping i can pick up a 2nd hand for low 2k..haha


It's a common request/assumption, but it will never happen unless the watch is trashed with no box or papers. Used it's $3k plus, which is not a lot under the shtreet price of $4k. The B&R dealer near me doesn't keep them in stock more than a few days, although in this Internet social media era of Hunger Games fights in the parking lot over options to look at a Rolex AP PP in 10 years' time I guess that counts as an epic fail


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

I had the opportunity to try on a BR-05 in blue during my recent trip to Stockholm and I was really quite impressed. I was worried that it would overwhelm my wrist but it was comfortable and proportional on my 6.5" wrist. I would definitely consider picking one up, but probably on the secondary market as at retail, it's pushing up into Grand Seiko diver territory and $4k is a bit dear for a Selitta movement.


----------



## watchbreather2 (Sep 20, 2016)

very nice I hope to pick up my first B&R someday


----------



## watches4ever (Dec 7, 2019)

koolpep said:


> Apparently they are selling well.... the shop I went to had already sold a grey dial and blue dial watch and only had this one left....
> 
> Tempting....


Bell & Ross are trying to get back into popularity and I hope they succeed as i have always liked the brand


----------



## Dr4 (Dec 29, 2010)

My wife and I looked at the model and really liked it. I have several higher-end watches (Rolex, JLC, Panerai, etc.) but this specific Bell & Ross is the one that struck the eye of my wife. Either for me as another watch or for her. In short, they nailed it and the "expert" hate toward the offering makes little sense to me. I think for me I would like a classic square B&R that I can swap a lot of straps and have some fun with one of those. But my wife wants this one for her, in black.


----------



## elchuckee77 (Mar 26, 2020)

How does it feel on the wrist? Case size?

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## kypt (Oct 29, 2018)

I saw these back when the AD was still open and I dig them. I just wish they made one without the date and maybe in some different colors.


----------



## AdrianGrf12 (Mar 20, 2020)

igaxll said:


> It's a bold statement. You def have to be comfortable in your own skin wearing that. Because non-watch ppl are gonna be confused and half of watch enthusiasts hate it


It's a good looking and very well designed and well executed watch regardless. If you like how it looks, that's all it matters


----------



## emsmkivgolf (Feb 2, 2019)

I personally love the look of this watch. The price point is starting to come down a bit, which I think is fair value for what you are getting. Cant wait to add this to the collection.


----------



## brianinCA (Jan 13, 2014)

It's growing on me, but still a little too loud for my taste. I guess that's probably why I opted for the V1-92. However, I don't get the hate for this watch. It is not a Royal Oak/Nautilus/Ingenieur clone, and it retains B&R's signature styling.


----------



## Dr4 (Dec 29, 2010)

I too think it is a solid offering. Would love to see it without the date. It is my wife's favorite B&R and she even said she would want to wear one.


----------



## swissra (Sep 27, 2014)

Never saw a B&R in this shape (case).


----------



## Bezelworld (Apr 18, 2021)

Dr4 said:


> My wife and I looked at the model and really liked it. I have several higher-end watches (Rolex, JLC, Panerai, etc.) but this specific Bell & Ross is the one that struck the eye of my wife. Either for me as another watch or for her. In short, *they nailed it and the "expert" hate toward the offering makes little sense to me.* [...]


Yeah, I think time is on the side of this watch for sure. I personally find it even better looking than the Royal Oak (a watch that I find quite beautiful). The ONLY place I see this watch drawing hate is on internet forums.. But any time I just ask someone randomly "Hey what do you think of this watch?" the reaction is extremely positive. That reaction is what, long-term, is going to ensure that this watch is successful.


----------

